# Question About Downriggers



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

It seems that every time we use the down rigger we are battling with keeping the wire , from our perspective, out of the props. I cringe when we have to use them and need to make a slight turn. This is with the arm fully extended and a 5lb ball. We use ours out the sides vs towards the stern. Do we need to use a heavier ball to help keep the wire straight? I know we are doing something wrong, just not sure what. The down rigger is a powered cannon unit. Thanks.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Use a 12 lb. ball. That's what I use and it stays straight down the whole time. I don't think twice about turning.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

10-12 lb ball and the longer extended booms help a bunch.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Heavier ball is the answer. No worries with it.


----------

